# Hello All



## DesertShark (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello fellow forum members I am an avid military avaition buff and I hope over the coming months be able to share some interesting posts on past avaition history

Regards,

DesertShark


----------



## <simon> (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey DesertShark,

Welcome to the forum! Good to see another Aussie joining up!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 18, 2008)

G'day DesertShark,

Welcome to the forum and greetings from Poland.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 18, 2008)

OH NO ....another Bl**dy Aussie...   

Welcome DesertShark, glad to have you aboard!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome Shark!



> Good to see another Aussie joining up!



I think Simon is off his meds!


----------



## ccheese (Sep 18, 2008)

OMG... another Digger. 

Welcome to the forum, Mate !

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 18, 2008)

You see DesertShark, in this world there's two kinds of people, my friend...

Those with loaded guns and those who dig....

You dig.....


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 18, 2008)

Holy Christ, another one.

I think Wayne and all his buddies are making multiple accounts here!!!! ha ha ha

Welcome DesertShark. Now, get to posting something..........


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2008)

God dammit, another bloody Vicky. Where the hell do they keep coming from.

Welcome...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hmmm.....well....cough...cough....welcome!


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## trackend (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to the airfield DS


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 18, 2008)

Don't we have a quota on Diggers?  

Welcome!

TO


----------



## Airframes (Sep 18, 2008)

Exactly how many ARE there popping up? It must be something in the (Aussie) water! 
Welcome, from one of the minority.


----------



## Bluehawk (Sep 18, 2008)

Greetings... from another noob.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 19, 2008)

Now you understand why the Aussies make so many posts: They have to greet those new Aussies all the time, which add to their number of posts.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 19, 2008)

ToughOmbre said:


> Don't we have a quota on Diggers?
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> TO



It ain't been reached yet......


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 19, 2008)

Welcome DS!


----------



## GordyB (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi Mate,

it seems that you're a P-40/Hawk Buff too 

How about that, and a fellow Aussie

Best
Gordy


----------

